# Wild piraya ~~



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Wild caught piraya, I dont think they can reach that size at home~~


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

The one in the middle is HUGE !!
I wonder if Frankenstein is as big as those...???


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

What beasts they are, they would bite your finger clean off in one snap guaranteed


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> What beasts they are, they would bite your finger clean off in one snap guaranteed :nod:


yea, not just that, look at the color, impressive~~


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

i would LOVE to own one of those...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

What a waste of some beautiful fish.

I hate looking at stuff like this. It's against all that I stand for.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

holy moly


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Pretty huge pygos but sad to see


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

...the bottom 2 pics look like Ternetzi, not Piraya.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

carbee said:


> ...the bottom 2 pics look like Ternetzi, not Piraya.


i agree.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

That's what i call a monster. Great pictures, sorry to see that they are dead, but it's interesting to note that they haven't lost their color.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Blue Flame said:


> What a waste of some beautiful fish.
> 
> *I hate looking at stuff like this. It's against all that I stand for.*


what? People eating?..


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

philbert said:


> ...the bottom 2 pics look like Ternetzi, not Piraya.


i agree.
[/quote]

True, but i believe they are piraya.. many piraya look like ternetzi.. different color scheme...


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

white_blue_grey said:


> Wild caught piraya, I dont think they can reach that size at home~~


if mine could only get like that


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

defenitely ternetzi those ones in the bottom pics. damn, so huge!! And they have some impressive flames...wild fishes rocks!








Tommy


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

beautifull, not tying to be a smart ass or anything but so far all Piraya's are wild caught......


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

they are too beautiful, i wish people would not fish them.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> they are too beautiful, i wish people would not fish them.


they are definitely beautiful, but really? they fish all of our fish except RBPs and send them to us. so how can you wish they wouldnt fish for them? bc they died? thousands of fish have died in transport as casualties of our hobby. so should we not keep Ps? and if those fish are going to be eaten by people who are we to judge that? are you against the salmon in the grocery store too? or any seafood for that matter? or do you just draw the line at pirayas? sorry, but that made no sense to me.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Damn! Those are the biggest P's I have ever seen! I thought Frankenstein was big until I saw these....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

These arnt as big as Frankenstein.

The second pic, u can see how far back that guy is compared to that fish being so close to the camera, etc.

even though, theyse are awsome fish.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> These arnt as big as Frankenstein.
> 
> The second pic, u can see how far back that guy is compared to that fish being so close to the camera, etc.
> 
> even though, theyse are awsome fish.


Agreed, hes holding it far away from himself, fishermen do it to make it look bigger, lol Great fish tho, would give anything to own one like that.


----------



## Smoogle (Jan 8, 2009)

Isn't a good indicator for a fish's size is how big it is relative to its eye? I know with a lot of animals the eyes never grow throughout their whole lives, leaving thigns like catfish with tiny eyes when they get huge, is this true for p's?


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

I love theme, very amazon fish


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ALESSANDRO said:


> I love theme, very amazon fish


1 of the top 5 things that come from brazil 

Adriana Lima
more Models
more models
even more models
Piraya


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

It almost boggles the mind to think how many massive 2 foot Piraya are out there, swimming around, wild and free.

Just think of the money's worth that is out there, given that the big ones sell for so much.

Having Piraya myself, its cool to think these exact fish were once swimming wild in South America. I like the thought of having them in my house, given where they once were, in that amazing environment.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I thin kit would be interesting to see how big those fish actually are, im sure there pretty big , but its hard to know their size when there is nothing to copare it to or its being held forward towards a camera. They look pretty big, but i dont think their amazingly massive


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i think its awesome to know that your p was plucked from the amazon or another river and its now swimming in your tank.


----------

